# Roy Ferris?



## TargetAlex (May 30, 2003)

The following was copied from The Wednesday Nite Groups forum, with permission. It is the response to a question that was posted about a technique in regards to JF/JKD. The following post was made by Louis Berard, who has been training with Tim Tackett, Bob Bremer and the rest of the Wed Nite Group since 1991. 

Roy Ferris, formerly of Riverside, was graciously invited to train FREE with Dennis Blue about ten years ago. Roy showed up about four or five times, then we didn't hear from him for a while. The next thing we know "Full Instructor" Roy Ferris is teaching JKD at a local Community College. Well, we went down and had a talk with him and the school officials. Then Roy is teaching JKD at another location, this time he's got a certification on his wall that says "Black Belt in JKD!" Once again we discuss things with Roy. This happened a couple more times. I guess he figured if he got far enough away from us he could pull his scam off. Apparently he managed to get one of those weekend certificate instructor ships. Here is a prime example of what's wrong in the JKD world. We have someone who is unscrupulous and want's to be a "master" before he is a student. Through perserverance and dishonesty he eventually gets away with fooling the public. Then to compound the dishonesty and corruption, people get certified without being a student of a certain Nucleus member. Then this new full instructor goes out and gives(accepts payment for) Roy Ferris a certificate to be a JKD instructor during a weekend seminar. So , unfortunately, Roy is a fake and you haven't been getting good training.


----------



## arnisador (May 30, 2003)

What's this?


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 30, 2003)

I've heard of Sifu Blue before, when you said Riverside did you mean RIVERSIDE CA. I'm curious because one of my buddies use to train with Sifu Blue.

:asian:


----------



## TargetAlex (Jun 1, 2003)

Arnisador:
The easiest way for me to tell you about the Wednesday Nite Group is to direct you to their site. They are in San Diego, and are generally respected for their approach to JKD.

www.jkdwednite.com 


KenpoDragon:
At the link above there are bios for all the Wed Nite Group regulars, including Dennis Blue. I do believe it is Riverside CA, and I do think it is likely the same Sifu Blue, although I have been wrong before.


----------

